# We would all like to see your shop!



## lugnut (Sep 7, 2007)

OK guys we want to see your shops!  You dont need a big one, just a small one will do.  Big , small, messy, neat, dark, bright, dirty, clean, legal, illegal, professional, homemade, what ever.   
Actually we all would really would like to see where you create your works of art.
We want to see your stuff.
Mel


----------



## m_kilde (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Mel

While you post photos of your shop, I will go and take some of mine  :lol:


----------



## lugnut (Sep 7, 2007)

m_kilde,  take a look down the list in "The Shop" to:  I Need More Space
Mel


----------



## m_kilde (Sep 7, 2007)

Uups damn , and I havn't goto the batteries ready for my camera yet

Comming up tommorow I promise


----------



## lugnut (Sep 7, 2007)

Mogens, I see that your in Denmark,  My great grandfather Peter Larsen immigrated from Glom-Sole, Denmark  County of Priests to the USA in 1874.
Now go find your camera batterys  
Mel


----------



## m_kilde (Sep 8, 2007)

Okay okay  :lol: 

Here are 4 pic's from my workshop.
It's one yaer old now, before my shop was approx. 2 m x 3,5m this one is 4 m x 5m so its a good feeling to work here now, before I had to go outside if I was to change my mind   























I have been trying to figure out what you mean by "Glom-Sole" - but haven't found any sollution, I do not want to start a toppic about this is in this forum, but of cause it is allways interresting to find connections between people in our different countries - could you maybe try to double
check the name


----------

